# missing knowledge



## lisa (Aug 17, 2010)

My sister has a late 70's JD 2440 Loader, I don't think it has been well since her husband died several years ago. The first problem is...it wasn't keeping a charge you would have to put a battery charger on it when you wanted to start it, then while using loader it seemed to not lift or pick much weight without having hydrolics really grunt, now her son in law has it and is using the pto side mowing attachment and it is not working, he seems to think oil is leaking out of it, and myself knowing just as little ,thinks it must be in the hydrolics of it. Would appreciate any comments, or helpful advice that anyone might have.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lisa, I just wanted to welcome you aboard the forum.


----------

